

1981 News report on the future of the internet - iamwithnail
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/video/2014/feb/04/1981-news-report-future-internet-video

======
lolwutf
Any idea why this was shot in San Francisco? Why was technology so popular
there, even back then?

~~~
iamwithnail
I suspect it's because WELL and other early systems were there. France
actually had a precursor system a couple of years earlier, which was only
finally turned off a couple of years ago.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Minitel](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Minitel)

